# 4 deer jump to their death from a bridge



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

4 deer jump from an I - 90 bridge down to neff rd and die...http://www.fox8.com/


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That's nothing new,there have been suicidal deer walk in front of me every season  I guess some of them just get tired of life


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thats some funny sh&t truck!!!


----------

